# برنامه نویسی میکروکنترلر (MicroController) ها و MicroProcessor ها > برنامه نویسی سیستم های Embeded > آردوئینو (Arduino) >  آموزش برنامه نویسی آردوینو

## so-soheil

سلام

با اجازه مدیر خواستم یه آموزش آردوینو معرفی کنم که خیلی هم خوب بود و آخرش هم آموزش پیاده سازی ربات مسیر یاب توضیح داده می شد.

لینک رو هم پایین می ذارم.

مجموعه فرادرس های برنامه نویسی آردوینو ( Arduino) با محوریت پروژه های رباتیک

----------


## rezahashemian

> سلام
> 
> با اجازه مدیر خواستم یه آموزش آردوینو معرفی کنم که خیلی هم خوب بود و آخرش هم آموزش پیاده سازی ربات مسیر یاب توضیح داده می شد.
> 
> لینک رو هم پایین می ذارم.
> 
> مجموعه فرادرس های برنامه نویسی آردوینو ( Arduino) با محوریت پروژه های رباتیک


سلام
من این آموزش دیدم خیلی خوب بود برام
دوستان اگه آموزش دیگه ای سراغ دارید لطفا معرفی کنید تا تهیه کنیم و یاد بگیریم.
خیلی ممنونم از همگی

----------

